# Paint scheme question



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Retired municipal here, I just bought a 2004 Mass State motorcycle from Seacoast Harley. The two retired NH state guys who work there tell me that I don't need to re-paint it...all decals and MSP insignia are gone, just the paint scheme remains.....I don't want to be stopped. I called MSP headquarters and they said it was fine...thoughts??


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

I've seen several around. Without the decals and big box off the back it looks like a really nice paint job!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not quite sure but I believe it would've been the responsibility of the seller (MSP) to repaint it before they put it on auction or however Seacoast Harley obtained it. So I think legally you are fine. Again, I am not quite sure and could be wrong.

FYI: if you are not planning on repainting it, plan on getting* A LOT* of attention. Being a retired PO, nothing will probably come of it but it might become a hassle. I'd repaint it to avoid all of the "attention".


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It only applies to the seller.
(Other than the Commonwealth)

Chapter 266: Section 92A.

... and whoever, other than the commonwealth or any political subdivision thereof, *sells *any such police car to an ultimate user for other than police purposes without first having obliterated all evidence of distinctive police insignias or markings thereon, and painting the exterior of every marked state police vehicle thereof one solid color, shall be punished by a fine of not less than ten nor more than five hundred dollars.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

If the Level III sex offender that lives on my street can drive a retired bluebird, paint scheme intact, then I'm sure you can get away with it (true story!)


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

you are supposed to repaint it and remove all decals if you buy it from the state auction. I would think this applies to a private sale.


----------



## Big K (Jan 31, 2008)

Retired Oregon cop here. Was wondering if any others have this problem. I remember back when only law enforcement was allowed to have red and blue emergency lights. Recently they allowed fire apparatus to use the blue. The other day I saw a privately owned tow truck with all blue lights flashing while he was driving down the road, and cars were pulling over to allow him to pass. Also, some city road maintenance trucks have red and blue caution lights flashing along the road. I contacted the Sheriff and told him about it , and all I recieved was, "Oh well". Now, other than retiring the Sheriff, I'm thinking about contacting the governor. This type of stuff all adds to the degrading of authority for our proffession. Just my opinion !!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Big K, you hit the nail on the head. These halogen lights with the blue-ish tint are also a slight problem in my mind. Slight, sure, but aside from blinding, they can be a little confusing when you catch sight of them out of the corner of your eye. Think of all the senior citizens who get confused by which pedal is which and it's got potential. 

Also, any NON-PD tow truck with anything other than yellow, or orange (maybe green) should be pulled over and the light bar covered with citations. Almost anything facing the rear seems acceptable.


----------

